
Commodore Nowhere Near the Edge or Commodore Before Commodore (2007) - doener
https://www.stat.colostate.edu/~zube/commodore2.txt
======
segfaultbuserr
_Report of The Royal Commission Appointed to Inquire Into The Failure of
Atlantic Acceptance Corporation Limited_ is available at archive.org, thanks
to the Internet Archive.

Volume 1:
[https://archive.org/details/reportofroyatlant01onta](https://archive.org/details/reportofroyatlant01onta)

Volume 2:
[https://archive.org/details/reportofroyatlant02onta](https://archive.org/details/reportofroyatlant02onta)

Volume 3:
[https://archive.org/details/reportofroyatlant03onta](https://archive.org/details/reportofroyatlant03onta)

Volume 4:
[https://archive.org/details/reportofroyatlant04onta](https://archive.org/details/reportofroyatlant04onta)

------
prvc
To be fair, one does get a flavor of Tramiel's character in On the Edge,
despite the elision of this incident. I am always bemused when I come across
some sentimental "tribute" to him somewhere on the internet, produced by some
Commodore fan (and there are a few).

------
doener
Via [https://amiga-news.de/de/news/AN-2020-07-00002-DE.html](https://amiga-
news.de/de/news/AN-2020-07-00002-DE.html)

